# Моделизм > Общие вопросы >  VII Выставка стендового моделизма в Ступино. 27 июля - 17 августа 2013г.

## Илл

Уважаемые коллеги по увлечению!

Приглашаем вас принять участие в седьмой выставке - конкурсе стендового моделизма и военно-исторической миниатюры.
За годы существования выставки круг участников существенно расширился. Если в первой выставке приняли участие  13 человек, то в 2012 году было представлено 638 работ от 174 участников из  12 регионов России, в том числе из Москвы, Рязани, Тулы, Нижнего Новгорода, Воронежа, Ельца, Ярославля, Тольятти, Балашова, Саранска, республики Беларусь и многих других.

Выставка пройдет с 27 июля  по 17 августа 2013 года.
Конкурс состоится 15 - 16 августа 2013 года.

Просьба к участникам внимательно читать текст Положения, так как произошли существенные изменения.

Для участников из ближнего и дальнего зарубежья прием работ на конкурс до 14 августа 2013 года.

Торжественное закрытие выставки 18 августа 2013 года в 12.00.

Во время проведения выставки планируется проведение мастер-классов, а также автобусные экскурсии для участников:

16 августа - Военно-исторический музей бронетанкового вооружения и техники Главного автобронетанкового управления Министерства обороны Российской Федерации (Кубинка).
17 августа - Центральный музеей Военно-Воздушных Сил России (Монино). 

Выставка будет проводиться по адресу: Россия, Московская область, город Ступино, ул. Андропова, дом 43/18 МУК «Дворец Культуры».

*Подробная информация, документы, регистрация участников, явки и пароли на нашем официальном сайте. (Кликабельно)* 

Facebook http://www.facebook.com/groups/stupino/
Вконтакте Клуб ИТСМ "Патриот"

По предварительной заявке, организаторы могут организовать встречу и трансфер от ж/д станции Ступино или автовокзала Ступино до места проведения выставки.

----------


## Илл

Приветствую! Параллельно с ежегодной выставкой стендовых моделей, также как и в прошлом году, наши друзья - "фотоохотники" за самолетами, из сообщества RuSpotting, любезно согласились принять участие в оформлении выставочного зала авторскими снимками авиации и военной техники. Таким образом у нас уже второй год подряд будут проходить две выставки одновременно! Подробности  на официальном сайте Клуба "Патриот" и Ruspotting

----------


## Илл

Друзья!

Мы продолжаем идти навстречу вашим просьбам и сообщаем, что в пятницу, 12 июля, с 18:30 до 21:00 у Бородинской панормамы, (метро Парк Победы) будет организован прием моделей от участников, которые не могут приехать на открытие выставки.

Подробности на нашем сайте Клуб историко технического стендового моделизма Патриот в Ступино - стендовый моделизм, выставка стендового моделизма - Прием моделей на выставку в Москве, 12 июля.

----------


## Илл

Уважаемые коллеги! 

Прием работ для участия в седьмой Ступинской выставке-конкурсе, в Рязани осуществляется по адресу: Гагарина д.36 офис 58, в магазине-клубе «Улисс».

Участникам необходимо зарегистрироваться на сайте клуба «Патриот»  и предоставить свои модели в упакованном виде до 26 июля. Доставка моделей на выставку будет осуществляться 27 июля 2013 года. Подробнее Приглашаем на выставку в г. Ступино

----------


## Илл

Доброго всем времени суток!

Информация для желающих посетить ступинскую выставку после открытия:

Выставка открыта для посетителей ежедневно, с 29 июля по 17 августа:
С понедельника по пятницу - 9:00 - 18:00.
Суббота - 10:00 - 18:00.
Воскресенье - 10:00 - 16:00

Обращаю ваше внимание, что 28 июля (воскресенье) выставка не работает!

----------


## Илл

Друзья и коллеги!

По независящим от нас причинам, торжественное открытие седьмой ступинской выставки переносится на 11:00, 27 июля 2013 года. 

После всех официальных церемоний мы продолжим принимать ваши работы. 
Остальные мероприятия в день открытия по графику.
С уважением, оргкомитет.

----------


## Илл

Коллеги и друзья!

C 16 по 18 августа, в ходе выставочных мероприятий, будет организована уникальная распродажа продукции чешских производителей моделей и афтемаркета!

Больше 1000 позиций фирмы Eduard и множество других "вкусностей".

Вопросы по ассортименту, наличию и стоимости принимаются по электропочте vamulyar@yandex.ru

----------


## An-Z

Распродажа это конечно здорово, но наверно правильнее было бы выложить  прайс на файлообменник, либо в сообщение (зип цепляется), а не заморачиваться с перепиской..

----------


## Илл



----------


## An-Z

> Андрей, у меня прайса нет, а чей это адрес ты наверное понял...


Ага, мопед не мой я просто дал объяву..  :Biggrin:   Ессесна понял, но то что мне было прислано ни как не тянет на "уникальную" распродажу, ни по цене, ни по ассортименту...

----------

